# Riley's 2014 kayak edit



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

My son Riley, who is 13 now, is more fired up about kayaking than just about anyone I know. 

Last year, at age 12 he really stepped up his level of creeks and surfing. 

He got lots of person firsts, from upper Boulder canyon, to Gore, gnarrows of the Poudre and wrapped the season up with 5 laps in Bailey Canyon, running everything but first falls and Super Max. 

Black Rock and low water Rigor happened post flood back in 2013. 

He even made the ferry to catch little D wave from the eddy on Westwater. 

That wave towered over him. 


Anyway, here is his highlights reel from last season. Hopefully I can embed it right from my phone. 

https://youtu.be/bq_qXc10HKE



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Super sick Dave. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Dave, i have followed your sons progression for about 5-6 years now??...sick. Congrats on such a go getter kid.

Question- my son turns 8 in a month. Last year i bought him a kayak (jackson 1.5). He did Upper C about 6 times. When does rolling occur? 9-10 years old when they get strong enough? Is he ready for a roll class in a pool? He can barely do 10 pushups. He used to crush them when he was 5-6 years old (form of punishment !) now he is weak.

thanks


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Dave! 

How about a new nickname of "RADley"?

Can't wait to paddle with you guys this summer!


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

If he starts going by Radley, I'm no longer associating with him.

Good work - psyched for the season. More snow please.


----------



## vardaddy (Jun 14, 2004)

Paddled with you and Riley last year on black rock early season. Looks like he got a lot of paddling in for the year and is impressive for ability he already posses. Great compilation. Hope to get out with you guys this year

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice. You guys are an inspiration. Enjoy your time with him, it goes fast.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Thanks, and Phil I am sure seeing that. I suspect he'll be boating harder stuff than me all too soon.

Endo, remember that what you write will be on here forever. Do you want your kid reading that?

Riley learned to roll at 7, but he got his own boat at 4, and had been paddling a lot before he learned. I did end up hiring a friend to teach him how to roll.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Phil U. said:


> Very nice. You guys are an inspiration. Enjoy your time with him, it goes fast.


Boy, isn't that the truth! Seems like toddlers just yesterday.


----------

